# una mica toca



## gvergara

Hola a tothom:

M'han enviat un missatge Whatsapp que comença així: _A llegir una mica toca: En vista de com ens vénen ... _Què vol dir _una mica toca_? 

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzalo


----------



## Dymn

Està formulat d'una manera una mica desendreçada, seria el mateix que: _toca llegir una mica_


----------



## gvergara

És veritat, gràcies.


----------



## Xiscomx

Aquesta construcció, _preposició a_ + _infinitiu_ + _verb tocar immobilitzat en 3a persona del singular_, és molt usada, significa que és arribat el moment oportú d'executar l'expressat per l’infinitiu.

—A llegir una mica toca.

En castellà el verb tocar va conjugat en plural i pot anar davant o darrere de la locució usada en infinitiu:
—A leer un poco tocan.
—Tocan a leer un poco.

La més coneguda és:
—Ya sabes: ajo y agua.
—Sí, sí: A joderse y aguantarse tocan.


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies. En la.meva varietat no és emprada aquesta construcció, però això no em sonava familiar.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> En castellà el verb tocar va conjugat en plural i pot anar davant o darrere de la locució usada en infinitiu:
> —A leer un poco tocan.
> —Tocan a leer un poco.


Doncs en el meu castellà es diu _a leer que un poco toca _si el verb tocar va al darrere i _toca leer un poco_ si va davant.


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> Doncs en el meu castellà es diu _a leer que un poco toca _si el verb tocar va al darrere i _toca leer un poco_ si va davant.


Idò, no sé quina mena de castellà tenen en ús els acadèmics de la llengua castellana quan escriuen el que just aquí dalt critiques (cf. accepció 27, DLE).


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> Idò, no sé quina mena de castellà tenen en ús els acadèmics de la llengua castellana quan escriuen el que just aquí dalt critiques


No critico, dic el ús habitual aquí. És estrany sentir les teves opcions -malgrat ser correctes tots dos- però seria menys estrany sentir, per exemple, _a leer tocan..._ coses de la llengua.


----------

